# apparently



## Maabdreo

Terve,

Mikä olisi paras vastine sanalle _apparently_ tällaisessa yhteydessä? 

_Minna just called. *Apparently* she's running late._

Jos yritän kääntää:

_Minna soitti just. Hän on ____ myöhässä._

Kävisikö _ilmeisesti_? Jotain muuta?

Kiitos ja kaikki korjaukset tervetulleita.


----------



## fennofiili

Sanaa _apparently _vastaa yleensä _ilmeisesti _tai _nähtävästi_, mutta muutkin käännökset ovat mahdollisia, koska _apparently _on merkitykseltään aika väljä ja epämääräinen. Yleensä _ilmeisesti _jättää tulkinnat aika lailla yhtä avoimiksi kuin sanan _apparently _merkitys. Yleensä ei tarkoiteta, että jokin on olisi kirjaimellisesti ilmeistä (apparent) eli välittömästi havaittavissa tai ilman muuta pääteltävissä, vaan pikemminkin todennäköisyyttä tai lievää epävarmuutta.

Oikeastaan on hankalampi kysymys, mitä _is running late _tarkoittaa ja miten se olisi parasta kääntää. Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, se tarkoittaa, että myöhästyminen on todennäköistä tai mahdollista. Tällöin _apparently _tai _ilmeisesti _on periaatteessa redundantti, mutta saattaa selventää asioita.

Ilmaus _on myöhässä_ ei sovi tähän. Se tarkoittaa, että myöhästyminen on jo tapahtunut. Tähän sopisi _myöhästyy_, jolla on tällaisessa yhteydessä futuurinen merkitys.

Sana _just _on suomessa vahvasti puhekielinen, ruotsista lainattu sana. Yleiskielessä sanotaan _juuri_.

Sanoisin ehkä näin:

_Minna soitti juuri. Hän saattaa myöhästyä._

Tällöin tulkittaisiin, että _is running late _tarkoittaa mahdollisuutta. Jos sen tulkitaan tarkoittavan huomattavaa todennäköisyyttä, olisi kai parempi sanoa _Hän ilmeisesti myöhästyy._


----------



## Spongiformi

En jättäisi pois _ilmeisesti_-sanaa (tai vastaavaa), jos alkuperäislauseessa on _"apparently"_. Merkitys muuttuisi, eikä merkityksen muuttuminen varsinaisesti riipu käytetystä kielestä ainakaan tässä tapauksessa.


----------



## Maabdreo

Kiitos Fennofiili ja Spongiformi.



fennofiili said:


> Sana _just _on suomessa vahvasti puhekielinen, ruotsista lainattu sana. Yleiskielessä sanotaan _juuri_.



Hyvä tietää : )



fennofiili said:


> Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, se tarkoittaa, että myöhästyminen on todennäköistä tai mahdollista. … Jos sen tulkitaan tarkoittavan huomattavaa todennäköisyyttä, olisi kai parempi sanoa Hän ilmeisesti myöhästyy.



Luulen, että ymmärrän. Sanoisin, että myöhästyminen on tässä tapauksessa huomattavaa todennäköisyyttä, koska minusta se _apparently_ tarkoittaa _Minnan mukaan_. Jos kuulisin sellaisen, ymmärtäisin että Minna on sanonut tulevansa myöhään, eikä siinä olisi välttämättä mitään epävarmuutta. Muut englanninkieliset saattavat olla eri mieltä, mutta ainakin minulla oli tuo merkitys mielessä.



fennofiili said:


> Ilmaus on myöhässä ei sovi tähän. Se tarkoittaa, että myöhästyminen on jo tapahtunut.



Ahaa... eli jos minulla on palaveri klo 9, ja kello on nyt 8 mutta olen jo varma, etten ehdi sinne ennen 9.15, niin minä _myöhästyn_, mutta olen _myöhässä_ vasta klo 9? (Ehkä tämä kysymys ansaitsee oman ketjun)


----------



## Maabdreo

Maabdreo said:


> Minna on sanonut tulevansa myöhään, eikä siinä olisi välttämättä mitään epävarmuutta.



Muutin mieleni--kyllä _running late _on epäselvä lause, kuten sanoit. Kuvittelin tilannetta, jossa Minnan piti olla jossakin nyt. Toisaalta jos hän soittaa etukäteen ja sanoo _I'm running late_, voi olla vielä mahdollista, että hän tulee ajoissa.


----------



## Määränpää

fennofiili said:


> Sanaa _apparently _vastaa yleensä _ilmeisesti _tai _nähtävästi_, mutta muutkin käännökset ovat mahdollisia, koska _apparently _on merkitykseltään aika väljä ja epämääräinen. Yleensä _ilmeisesti _jättää tulkinnat aika lailla yhtä avoimiksi kuin sanan _apparently _merkitys. Yleensä ei tarkoiteta, että jokin on olisi kirjaimellisesti ilmeistä (apparent) eli välittömästi havaittavissa tai ilman muuta pääteltävissä, vaan pikemminkin todennäköisyyttä tai lievää epävarmuutta.



Totta. Poikkeuksena säädös- eli lakikieli, jossa "ilmeisesti" tarkoittaa "selvästi".


----------



## Määränpää

Maabdreo said:


> fennofiili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilmaus _on myöhässä_ ei sovi tähän. Se tarkoittaa, että myöhästyminen on jo tapahtunut. Tähän sopisi _myöhästyy_, jolla on tällaisessa yhteydessä futuurinen merkitys.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahaa... eli jos minulla on palaveri klo 9, ja kello on nyt 8 mutta olen jo varma, etten ehdi sinne ennen 9.15, niin minä _myöhästyn_, mutta olen _myöhässä_ vasta klo 9? (Ehkä tämä kysymys ansaitsee oman ketjun)
Click to expand...

Minusta olet _myöhässä_ aikataulusta jo klo 8, jos et ole silloin ohittanut pistettä, joka sinun olisi siihen mennessä pitänyt ohittaa ehtiäksesi perille kello yhdeksäksi. Jos et kuitenkaan ole täysin varma siitä, missä kyseinen piste on, voit sanoa olevasi_ ehkä/mahdollisesti/ilmeisesti myöhässä_.


----------



## Gavril

Maabdreo said:


> Luulen, että ymmärrän. Sanoisin, että myöhästyminen on tässä tapauksessa huomattavaa todennäköisyyttä, koska minusta se _apparently_ tarkoittaa _Minnan mukaan_. Jos kuulisin sellaisen, ymmärtäisin että Minna on sanonut tulevansa myöhään, eikä siinä olisi välttämättä mitään epävarmuutta.



Niin, sana _apparently_ on usein arkikielinen tapa sanoa, "Tiedän nyt, että ..." tai "Minulle on juuri ilmoitettu, että ...", tai muuta sellaista. Sen tulkinta riippuu mm. siitä, millaisella intonaatiolla se lausutaan.


----------

